# lexapro



## lorib64 (Dec 12, 2006)

Lexapro helps me with panic attacks. I think the less anxiety decreases my dp.


----------



## 05GTO (Dec 6, 2006)

Good to hear. I am about to start Lexapro actually. The Paxil CR doesn't seem to do much of anything anymore. It doesn't help the anxiety (it used too) but it doesn't give me side effects really either so I spoke with my doctor and decided to try Lexapro. We shall see how it goes.


----------

